# PRP Ovarian rejuvenation



## TJmills74 (Oct 25, 2014)

Hi- has anyone had any experience with PRP - ovarian rejuvenation?
I think it is only carried out in  Greece? I can't find it anywhere else (aside from NYC)
Two clinics I am looking at ivfgreece in Chania and Institute of Life Athens have around 1000 euros price difference.
Any experience at all gratefully received!
Thank you


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi, I can't share my personal experiences, but my clinic offers it. If you might want to contact them, here is the website: https://www.invictaclinics.com/. I also recommend searching using various terms, as clinics use various terms such as mesotherapy treatment, rejuvenating ovaries, and so on. Hope this helps. Good luck x


----------



## Blodyn76 (Sep 29, 2017)

Late to the thread, however i'm 43 and giving this a go as soon as my period arrives. My last (4th) round got me 9 eggs from my one ovary in December, Covid putting a spanner on things just like for everyone else - it was a +ve cycle but m/c so thought i'd give this a go in the hope of improving the quality more than anything else. I'm off to Invicta in Wroclaw.


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Blodyn76 - good luck with your treatment x


----------



## Blodyn76 (Sep 29, 2017)

Thanks Miamiamo, can i ask how you found INVICTA for an IVF cycle, we're not sure where we're doing that, but the same clinic is an option.


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

A few friends of mine had success with Invicta and were happy with the treatment and service they had got. When I asked about clinics and recommendations, they recommended Invicta and particulary prof Lukashuk. We emailed them, visited and decided to trust them.


----------



## Lpatz (3 mo ago)

Blodyn76 said:


> Late to the thread, however i'm 43 and giving this a go as soon as my period arrives. My last (4th) round got me 9 eggs from my one ovary in December, Covid putting a spanner on things just like for everyone else - it was a +ve cycle but m/c so thought i'd give this a go in the hope of improving the quality more than anything else. I'm off to Invicta in Wroclaw.


Sorry to resurrect an old thread - but I was wondering if you went through with the PRP - and how it worked out for you if so?


----------

